# Network won't come up on reboot

## hessczoo

I thought it was the e1000 module not loading, but it is, and I even built it in my kernel. It seems when my network comes up after a reboot it doesn't really come up as much as gentoo says it does. I don't get any response from pinging, but if I run /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart it magically works!

What log files should I attach so I can troubleshoot the issue?

Thanks!

----------

## eccerr0r

Is net.eth0 in your startup?  I had this weird issue with network not coming up after baselayout2 update attributed to net.eth0 not in the 'boot' runlevel on some machines, is it in your rc-update?

----------

## hessczoo

Hmm it was in on default, I am going to try it here in the boot  runlevel.

EDIT: Moved it into the boot runlevel, same issue. Network is still unreachable on bootup.

----------

## hessczoo

Does anyone have any insight into this problem? Or where to find the proper logs to help troubleshoot?

----------

## Veldrin

what kind of setup are you using? dhcp: then is dhcpcd started? static: please post the contents of /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hessczoo,

default is correct.

The boot runlevel is only for things you must have in single user mode when your system is broken.

----------

## hessczoo

It is static, and here is my configuration file.

```
phoenix ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "76.76.107.26  netmask 255.255.255.248 brd 76.76.107.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 76.76.107.25" )

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hessczoo,

Thats ok for baselaout1

For baselaout2 you need to change it to 

```
config_eth0= "76.76.107.26  netmask 255.255.255.248 brd 76.76.107.255" 

routes_eth0="default via 76.76.107.25" 
```

Which baselayout do you have?

There are other changes too - See the Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide

Check your version of baselayout before you change things.

----------

## hessczoo

I have baselayout2, I will try your config.

----------

## Trog Dog

 *hessczoo wrote:*   

> I am pretty sure I have baselayout2. How could I tell?

 

```

emerge -pv baselayout
```

----------

## hessczoo

I tried your config, it works, but even so at boot time the network appears to be up but I can't reach the outside. A simple /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart fixes it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hessczoo,

When your network comes up broken, do the following as root:-

```
ifconfig -a > ~/ifconfig.txt

route > ~/route.txt

dmesg > ~dmesg.txt
```

This will create three files in /root.

Get your network back up and post the three files please.

----------

## hessczoo

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:90:04:d8:aa

          inet addr:76.76.107.26  Bcast:76.76.107.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          inet6 addr: fe80::225:90ff:fe04:d8aa/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:42 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2989 (2.9 KiB)  TX bytes:542 (542.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Memory:fbce0000-fbd00000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:90:04:d8:ab

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Memory:fbde0000-fbe00000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:18 (18.0 B)  TX bytes:18 (18.0 B)

```

route

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

76.76.107.24    *               255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

```

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 (root@phoenix.xendev.net) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Fri Jul 8 05:29:42 MDT 2011

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000099800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000099800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bf780000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bf78e000 - 00000000bf790000 type 9

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bf790000 - 00000000bf79e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bf79e000 - 00000000bf7d0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bf7d0000 - 00000000bf7e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bf7ec000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffc00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000240000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI present.

DMI: Supermicro X8DTL/X8DTL, BIOS 2.0a       09/04/10

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x240000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-E7FFF write-through

  E8000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 0000000000 mask FE00000000 write-back

  1 base 0200000000 mask FFC0000000 write-back

  2 base 00C0000000 mask FFC0000000 uncachable

  3 base 00BF800000 mask FFFF800000 uncachable

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

e820 update range: 00000000bf800000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xbf780 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bf780000

 0000000000 - 00bf600000 page 2M

 00bf600000 - 00bf780000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to bf780000 @ 1fffb000-20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000240000000

 0100000000 - 0240000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 240000000 @ bf776000-bf780000

RAMDISK: 37cec000 - 37ff0000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fabb0 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT 00000000bf790100 0007C (v01 SMCI            20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 00000000bf790290 000F4 (v03 090410 FACP1121 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000bf7906a0 0650A (v01  10006 10006000 00000000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 00000000bf79e000 00040

ACPI: APIC 00000000bf790390 0011E (v01 090410 APIC1121 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000bf7904b0 0003C (v01 090410 OEMMCFG  20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SLIT 00000000bf7904f0 00030 (v01 090410 OEMSLIT  20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 00000000bf79e040 0007D (v01 090410 OEMB1121 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET 00000000bf79a6a0 00038 (v01 090410 OEMHPET  20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf79ed90 00363 (v01 DpgPmm    CpuPm 00000012 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: EINJ 00000000bf79a6e0 00130 (v01  AMIER AMI_EINJ 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: BERT 00000000bf79a870 00030 (v01  AMIER AMI_BERT 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: ERST 00000000bf79a8a0 001B0 (v01  AMIER AMI_ERST 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HEST 00000000bf79aa50 000A8 (v01  AMIER ABC_HEST 20100904 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0007dfffff] PMD -> [ffff8800ac000000-ffff8800b2ffffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00240000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x00000099

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bf780

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00240000

On node 0 totalpages: 2094857

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3919 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 765880 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 17920 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1292800 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x84] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x85] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x86] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x87] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x88] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x89] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x8a] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0c] lapic_id[0x8b] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0d] lapic_id[0x8c] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0e] lapic_id[0x8d] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0f] lapic_id[0x8e] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x10] lapic_id[0x8f] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x11] lapic_id[0x90] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x12] lapic_id[0x91] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x13] lapic_id[0x92] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x14] lapic_id[0x93] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x15] lapic_id[0x94] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x16] lapic_id[0x95] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x17] lapic_id[0x96] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x18] lapic_id[0x97] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfec8a000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 32, address 0xfec8a000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 24 CPUs, 20 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 64

Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:24 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff8800bf200000 s79424 r8192 d22976 u131072

pcpu-alloc: s79424 r8192 d22976 u131072 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15

pcpu-alloc: [0] 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2062599

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 8170564k/9437184k available (4169k kernel code, 1057756k absent, 208864k reserved, 4751k data, 508k init)

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

        RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

NR_IRQS:2304

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2000.097 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4000.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=20000970)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20110112

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5504  @ 2.00GHz stepping 05

Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Nehalem events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              48

... generic registers:      4

... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             000000070000000f

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3

Brought up 4 CPUs

Total of 4 processors activated (16000.37 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

\_SB_:_OSC evaluation returned wrong type

_OSC request data:1 7

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf79e0c0 007E8 (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 007E8 (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf79e8b0 004D5 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 004D5 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03bb]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03c0-0x03df]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xefff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0xf000-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window expanded to [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]; [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] ignored

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:3403] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:3408] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:340a] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:340e] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0: [8086:3410] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:13.0: [8086:342d] type 0 class 0x000800

pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfec8a000-0xfec8afff]

pci 0000:00:13.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:13.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:342e] type 0 class 0x000800

pci 0000:00:14.1: [8086:3422] type 0 class 0x000800

pci 0000:00:14.2: [8086:3423] type 0 class 0x000800

pci 0000:00:14.3: [8086:3438] type 0 class 0x000800

pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:3430] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbef8000-0xfbefbfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.1: [8086:3431] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfbef4000-0xfbef7fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.2: [8086:3432] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbef0000-0xfbef3fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.3: [8086:3433] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfbeec000-0xfbeeffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.4: [8086:3429] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.4: reg 10: [mem 0xfbee8000-0xfbeebfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.5: [8086:342a] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.5: reg 10: [mem 0xfbee4000-0xfbee7fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.6: [8086:342b] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.6: reg 10: [mem 0xfbee0000-0xfbee3fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.7: [8086:342c] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:00:16.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbedc000-0xfbedffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:3a37] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xcc00-0xcc1f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:3a38] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0xc880-0xc89f]

pci 0000:00:1a.2: [8086:3a39] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0xc800-0xc81f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:3a3c] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbeda000-0xfbeda3ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:3a3e] type 0 class 0x000403

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbed4000-0xfbed7fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:3a40] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:3a48] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:3a4a] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:3a34] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xc480-0xc49f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:3a35] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xc400-0xc41f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:3a36] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xc080-0xc09f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:3a3a] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbed8000-0xfbed83ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:3a16] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0a00 (mask 00ff)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 4700 (mask 00ff)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0ca0 (mask 000f)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:3a20] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xbc00-0xbc03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xb880-0xb887]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xb800-0xb803]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xb480-0xb48f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [io  0xb400-0xb40f]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:3a30] type 0 class 0x000c05

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfbed2000-0xfbed20ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: [8086:3a26] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0xb000-0xb007]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0xac00-0xac03]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [io  0xa880-0xa887]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [io  0xa800-0xa803]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20: [io  0xa480-0xa48f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24: [io  0xa400-0xa40f]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:06:00.0: [8086:10d3] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbce0000-0xfbcfffff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xdc00-0xdc1f]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfbcdc000-0xfbcdffff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:07:00.0: [8086:10d3] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbde0000-0xfbdfffff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xec00-0xec1f]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfbddc000-0xfbddffff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:08:01.0: [102b:0532] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:08:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff pref]

pci 0000:08:01.0: reg 14: [mem 0xfaffc000-0xfaffffff]

pci 0000:08:01.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfb7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03bb] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03c0-0x03df] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xefff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:08:01.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000099800 - 000000000009ffff

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bf780000 - 00000000bfffffff

HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03b0-0x03bb window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03c0-0x03df window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xefff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0xf000-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0083]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0087]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0089-0x008b]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x008f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0a10-0x0a1f]

system 00:06: [io  0x0a10-0x0a1f] has been reserved

system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:07: [irq 4]

pnp 00:07: [dma 0 disabled]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x02f8-0x02ff]

pnp 00:08: [irq 3]

pnp 00:08: [dma 0 disabled]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0044-0x004f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0050-0x005f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0088]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0ca2-0x0ca3]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0x00000400-0x000004ff]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff]

system 00:09: [io  0x0ca2-0x0ca3] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff] could not be reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0x00000400-0x000004ff] could not be reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

system 00:0c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff]

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed90000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfb7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03bb]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x03c0-0x03df]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [io  0x0d00-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [io  0xf000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfb7fffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03bb]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 7 [io  0x03c0-0x03df]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 8 [io  0x0d00-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 9 [io  0xf000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 12 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 13 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfed8ffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:08:01.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 256 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3088k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800ba600000 - ffff8800be600000

software IO TLB at phys 0xba600000 - 0xbe600000

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 15964

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 64 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 66 for MSI/MSI-X

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.20-k2

e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2011 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 67 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 68 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 69 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:25:90:04:d8:aa

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: eth0: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: 0101FF-0FF

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: irq 70 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: irq 71 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: irq 72 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2000.071 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:25:90:04:d8:ab

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:07:00.0: eth1: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: 0101FF-0FF

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.7

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

ioatdma 0000:00:16.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 43 (level, low) -> IRQ 43

ioatdma 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.0: irq 73 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 44 (level, low) -> IRQ 44

ioatdma 0000:00:16.1: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.1: irq 74 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 45 (level, low) -> IRQ 45

ioatdma 0000:00:16.2: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.2: irq 75 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 46 (level, low) -> IRQ 46

ioatdma 0000:00:16.3: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.3: irq 76 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 43 (level, low) -> IRQ 43

ioatdma 0000:00:16.4: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.4: irq 77 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 44 (level, low) -> IRQ 44

ioatdma 0000:00:16.5: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.5: irq 78 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.6: PCI INT C -> GSI 45 (level, low) -> IRQ 45

ioatdma 0000:00:16.6: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.6: irq 79 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:16.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 46 (level, low) -> IRQ 46

ioatdma 0000:00:16.7: setting latency timer to 64

ioatdma 0000:00:16.7: irq 80 for MSI/MSI-X

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

Freeing unused kernel memory: 508k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1956k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 632k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb480 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb880 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb488 irq 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xac00 bmdma 0xa480 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xa880 ctl 0xa800 bmdma 0xa488 irq 19

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.18

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.05.29-rc1 Tue. Dec. 7 17:00:00 PDT 2010

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.05-k0

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.20

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 256 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfbeda000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 256 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfbed8000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000c880

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000c480

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000c080

usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.19.1-ioctl (2011-01-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0557, idProduct=2221

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: Hermon USB hidmouse Device

usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Winbond Electronics Corp

input: Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input0

generic-usb 0003:0557:2221.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

input: Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.1/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:0557:2221.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   2028 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   1978 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1702 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1315 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    4977 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    5837 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    6625 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (6625 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  7494.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (7494.800 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

fuse init (API version 7.16)

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

udev[11997]: starting version 164

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 81 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda-intel: no codecs found!

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Adding 16777212k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16777212k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

e1000e 0000:06:00.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## hessczoo

Hmm, should I post more information?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hessczoo,

Your dmesg looks good but your route is missing a default route, so your network will only work to your local network.

If your router is in the 76.76.107.26/29 you should be able to ping it but no further.  (It looks like it is).

If that test works, to prove you network is actually up, I can offer a workaround but not a fix.

----------

## hessczoo

Yeah I can ping the router but nothing else. Hmm. I will be in touch with my provider since I take it it's a problem with their network setup?

What is your solution for a workaround

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hessczoo,

The work around is to add the command 

```
route add default gw 76.76.107.25 eth0
```

to /etc/local.d/<somefile>.start

This command will be run just prior to the login prompt appearing. Its exactly as you would type the command in the shell.

If you want to be fancy, you can write a script that checks for the default route and does nothing if it exists.

Just adding it anyway is harmless.

--- Edit ---

I don't think its your ISP as you use static routing in the /etc/conf.d/net file.

It may be that you have found a corner case bug in openrc.

Search for and/or file a bug at bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Blubbmon

Same problem here. I files a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376711

Thanks for the workaround.

----------

## krinn

and i think it's more a config problem than openrc one imo

if it was openrc we would expect a user with a config refereing to 76.76.107.25 and 76.76.107.26 and a failure from openrc to at least gave some output with them.

and what you show us is that your route is actually bad yes, but not only your route is bad but your route is pointing to a "nearly" good ip address : 76.76.107.24

As i find more than not probable that a failure from openrc would gave a random result that would be just .1 number near the good ones, i'm then mostly sure the conf.d/net content you've show us is not the one that gave you the result you've show.

To me: a net config file with 76.76.107.26 & 76.76.107.25 could endup with 76.76.107.24 like you have, but the probability openrc mistake and pickup that 76.76.107.24 ip address are really so low that it must be user mistake with the net config file and output shown.

To get clear: 76.76.107.24 is not create by openrc mistake, because it would be really bad luck and funny the bug made it pick that ip. So that ip must have been wrote somewhere in the net config file, and as the first net config file the user output doesn't have any reference to it -> logic says the output given wasn't get with that net config file.

this was for hessczoo user

now for you blubbmon :

setting a netmask for a class C ip address to a class B ip address is sure path to get unexpected results

fix your config :

config_eth0="139.XX.YY.ZZ" or config_eth0="139.XX.YY.ZZ/16"

now retry

----------

## Blubbmon

Sorry, I don't get it. What's wrong with:

```
  config_eth0="139.XX.YY.53/24"
```

The boot log  shows me:

```
  * Adding routes

       default via 139.XX.YY.254
```

But actually the 139.XX.YY.245 is added.

With a class B mask I would not reach the other 139.XX net, since the local routing would expect all the IP addresses like 139.XX.**.** to be in the same subnet.

BTW: The network admins here decided to create a lot of class C VLANs inside a bigger address space. The DHCP server in this VLAN provides IPs >139.XX.YY.100/24 (for non-static IP addresses).

----------

## cowx

Maybe this thread is already cold but I got the same problem. After activating the rc.log in /etc/rc.conf I saw that the startup of network comes after net.eth0. So the default route configured by net.eth0 seems to be overwriten by network. After moving the network startup into the boot runlevel it works   :Smile:  ---  net.eth0 still remains in runlevel default

--- But is this the right way to configure the startup order? 

```
rc-update del network default

rc-update add network boot
```

----------

## Hu

As far as I know, /etc/init.d/network was planned to become the new way of networking in Gentoo, but was abandoned.  The classic way of using /etc/init.d/net.* is still supported.  You can use either one or the other, but using both could cause problems.

----------

## cowx

 *Hu wrote:*   

> As far as I know, /etc/init.d/network was planned to become the new way of networking in Gentoo, but was abandoned.  The classic way of using /etc/init.d/net.* is still supported.  You can use either one or the other, but using both could cause problems.

 

Thank you for this hint. I've removed network from any runlevel and my default route still persists during reboot.

----------

